# Bambino Plus has a life of its own



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

My Bambino Plus has been working perfectly since I bought it (2nd hand). However, after a clean (blinking lights) it has now started switching itself on and the buttons are unresponsive.

If I switch it on at the wall socket the machine comes on. The lights are all on but the buttons do nothing and I have to switch it off at the wall socket.

Sometimes it will behave and I can pull a shot but the random behaviour returns and is unpredictable.

It could be down to a water leak. There has been some leaking from the portafilter which I thought was down to new beans at too fine a grind setting. Not so sure anymore. There has also been some water under the machine on the worktop which is not from the drip tray but that seems to have gone now.

Any ideas please ? (Especially ones that don't involve tossing it and buying another).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Likely the leak is all over the circuitry or at least connections inside and you're getting electricity to places that would usually only be powered on by a switch.

The leak from the portafilter is a sign the group gasket needs to be replaced but that is the least of your problems.

Stop using it. It's an electrocution and fire hazard.

If you want to get it working again you'll need to find and resolve the source of the leak, allow the machine to dry out completely and use isopropyl alcohol to remove any salt deposits on any circuit boards and electrical connections in the machine.


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> If you want to get it working again you'll need to find and resolve the source of the leak, allow the machine to dry out completely and use isopropyl alcohol to remove any salt deposits on any circuit boards and electrical connections in the machine.


 Thanks for the reply. Any ideas where to find a guide to stripping it down please ?


----------

